# Browning Maxus



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Browning Maxus 12ga. Duck Blind camo, 3 1/12 inch , 28 inch barrel, dura touch model. gun is in good condition and works awesome. no problems at all with it, wish i didn't have to sell it. call or text me anytime 

asking 875 OBO 

Thanks, Neil 801-554-9871


----------

